# Miller not expecting to be tri-captain



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Guard J.R. Smith said "from what I've seen" the captains will be Anthony, Camby and Kenyon Martin. However, Nuggets coach George Karl offered no confirmation.
> 
> "I'm not talking about that," said Karl, declining to say whether or not Miller will remain a captain.
> 
> Tri-captains the previous two seasons were Camby, Martin and Miller. However, Karl has said he expects Anthony to become a captain, which means at least one from last season will be demoted.


Nuggets' tri-captain job won't be his, Miller says 

Miller might have come to camp overweight, but I can't see Martin being a captain after what happened in the playoffs. If Miller isn't a captain, who is the third captain?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Martin will be a tri-cap. He's a great leader...even if it's in a bad way.

It's all about the marketing. Make him look good, give him minutes, trade him away for a SG.

I'd like us to keep him if he rebounds healthy enough, otherwise, he'll be gone. Packaging, people...packaging.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> Martin will be a tri-cap. He's a great leader...even if it's in a bad way.
> 
> It's all about the marketing. Make him look good, give him minutes, trade him away for a SG.
> 
> I'd like us to keep him if he rebounds healthy enough, otherwise, he'll be gone. Packaging, people...packaging.


The Blazers have tried that with many players the past few years (Derek Anderson, Darius Miles, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace, Bonzi Wells, etc.), with little to no success.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> The Blazers have tried that with many players the past few years (Derek Anderson, Darius Miles, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace, Bonzi Wells, etc.), with little to no success.


the blazers dont have carmelo anthony.... moving kmart is a little different than blazers situations


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

damn miller is as good as gone if hes not even captain anymore. i sure hope we get a quality PG...baron davis would be cool


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I like Andre, but Baron Davis (if healthy) would be great in Denver.

Only thing is, he shoots the ball a lot. Too bad we couldn't get Kidd out here.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

To bad the Bulls wised up and gave Hinrich an extension.

The Nuggets just need Billups to decide that he wants to opt of his contract (extremely likely) and that the he only wants to play back at home there by forcing a trade to Denver.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ya but we have to wait til next year for billups? lets get rid of dre now haha


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya but we have to wait til next year for billups? lets get rid of dre now haha


In order to get rid of Dre, the Nuggets need to get back a PG that is 1) durable, 2) good at playing fast and 3) doesn't think he is the first option on offense. There aren't many of those available.

PG's I wouldn't want to see on the Nuggets include Davis, Francis and Marbury


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> In order to get rid of Dre, the Nuggets need to get back a PG that is 1) durable, 2) good at playing fast and 3) doesn't think he is the first option on offense. There aren't many of those available.
> 
> PG's I wouldn't want to see on the Nuggets include Davis, Francis and Marbury


durable and unselfish? and ur in love with k-mart? interesting...

btw, dre isnt good at playing fast nor is he unselfish lol!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> durable and unselfish? and ur in love with k-mart? interesting...


In love with. Come on now, enough of the insults

To your question about Kenyon, 1) he isn't a PG and 2) on offense he is a very willing passer



> btw, dre isnt good at playing fast nor is he unselfish lol!


Did I say he was? I believe I was listing things the Nuggets would need.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hopefully Dre will lose the weight.

I like him a lot, granted, in an up-tempo style offense, he's not the best fit for the team.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Without a shot from beyond the arc, he's also not the best half-court PG...

Camby plus Dre Miller for McDyess and Billups would be awesome and would make sense for both sides!

I like him a lot, but we better trade him before he is too old to get in shape in pre-season...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That trade wouldn't be too bad. I'd miss Camby, but he's getting old (basketball age-wise). McDyess would come off the bench and be solid, while Nene could start at Center.

Good idea. However, would Billups come back to Denver?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

why not just wait for billiups to come back next year. we wouldnt have to give up anything. i bet he would opt out of his contract especially if denver was the leading taker. detroit is gonna be average to bad this year. its a definite possibilty...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The big question on my mind is the financials.

Would we be able to afford him? If we had Billups, we'd have a consistent outside shot and a great point guard from the area...he's younger, too. He could come here and win a championship and be the city's hero.

I think it would take a lot of money to pry him from larger payrolled teams who have a better track record in teh playoffs, though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> why not just wait for billiups to come back next year. we wouldnt have to give up anything. i bet he would opt out of his contract especially if denver was the leading taker. detroit is gonna be average to bad this year. its a definite possibilty...


Unless the Nuggets trade Miller, Kenyon and Najera for expiring contracts, they won't have enough cap room to sign Billups as a free agent.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Unless the Nuggets trade Miller, Kenyon and Najera for expiring contracts, they won't have enough cap room to sign Billups as a free agent.


done, done, and done! 

haha hell id trade all 3 of those guys and a #1 pick for chauncey straight up! is his contract really that big? thats like 20 million...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> done, done, and done!
> 
> haha hell id trade all 3 of those guys and a #1 pick for chauncey straight up! is his contract really that big? thats like 20 million...


The Nuggets are that far away from having cap room to sign a free agent like Billups. Removing Kenyon's contract would only get the Nuggets to the cap itself. Billups can get what Ben Wallace got from the Bulls and to have that type of room, Dre's and Eddie's contracts would have to go too.

Of course, if the Nuggets did all of this and didn't get Billups as a free agent, they would end up having to overpay for others. Not to mention, trading away 2 starters for expiring contracts would significantly hamper the team in trying to win the division.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

...and the ultimate goal of teh NBA Championship would be farther away than we are now.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol i dont think anybody is serious, at least not me. but id do expect dre to be traded this season. more than k thats for sure...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the Post



> Karl named Carmelo Anthony and Marcus Camby captains. The Nuggets had three captains last season in Camby, Martin and Andre Miller. Karl said he prefers having two captains to three, and Martin's drama played only a small role in the change this season.
> 
> "It's something I think I'm ready to take on," Anthony said.


Makes the most sense to only have the 2.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> From the Post
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the most sense to only have the 2.


agreed! dre is still going... :laugh:


----------

